# Filtern von Induktionsspannung



## Prome (8 März 2010)

Guten Tag,

Hab da eine Frage.

Ich habe eine Überwachungsanlage, mit dieser können Bereiche anhand von LEDs angezeigt werden. Eine LED Anzeigentafel hab ich in der Werkstatt, nicht weit von der S7-200 Baugruppe stehen, die andere Anzeigentafel steht in der Produktion, etwa 150m weit entfernd.

Wenn nun ein Bereich (ein Ausgang in der SPS) angesteuert wird, wird dies anhand der LED angezeigt. Nun ist es leider so, dass die nicht angesteuerten Bereiche ebenfalls glimmen. 

Ich befürchte, durch die Länge des Kabels, entsteht Induktionsspannung oder kann das auch an der S7-200 liegen? Zuvor hatte ich da testhalber nämlich mal eine Logo dran hängen und da gab es diesen Effekt noch nicht. 

Naja, bei Glühlampen würde man den Effekt warscheinlich nicht wahrnehmen. Jedoch brauchen LEDs ja nicht viel zum Leuchten und die da anliegenden 4,5V reichen natürlich vollkommen aus.

Meine Frage nun, hat einer einen Plan woran das liegt und unter Umständen eine Lösung zur beseitigung des Problems?

Vielleicht eine Trenn- oder Filterbaugruppe?

Bin für Tipps dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2010)

hast du für aussreichend Potentialausgleich gesorgt?
Schon einmal an Geschirmte Leitungen gedacht?


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2010)

... 24V ausgeben, und die LED mit nem Widerstand versehen?
Und das von Helmut beachten.


----------



## Prome (8 März 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Ja, also damals wurde eine Telekommunikationsleitung verlegt, diese ist begrenzt abgeschirmt. Will aber auch ungern ne neue Leitung ziehen. Das sind schon geschätze 150-350m und das nicht auf direktem weg. Das wäre schon ein größerer Aufwand.
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich dies mit Widerständen unter kontrolle bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (8 März 2010)

Wenn das induktive oder kapazitive Einkopplungen sind gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
- durch zusätzliche Widerstände parallel zur Last niederohmiger machen
- Verwendung eines Schmitt-Triggers (im einfachsten Fall ein zwischengeschalteter Optopoppler)


----------

